# Floor Grilles



## shahzeb

Hello Guys,

I just wanted to ask everyone that can we use normal wire mesh to make floor grilles for loft??

Has anyone ever used it for floor grilles??

Thanks in Advance

Normal wire mesh like this


----------



## APF_LOFT

i use it. it pretty cool no need for clean


----------



## lmorales4

I have tried it but did not like it, you should check out the shadybug floor


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here you go

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=45695&highlight=shadybug


----------



## Lovelace

We're did you get this wire from?


----------



## Lovelace

APF loft can you walk on this wire?


----------



## APF_LOFT

from local hardware supply they are corrosion resistant. no i dont step on the wire i only step on the wood.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

shahzeb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to ask everyone that can we use normal wire mesh to make floor grilles for loft??
> 
> Has anyone ever used it for floor grilles??
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Normal wire mesh like this


This wire looks like the wire you can get a Lowe's. Its heavy and the holes are about 2"x 2". If thats the case, It would not be good to use. Mice could get in and the birds could not walk on it very well.


----------



## Lovelace

Ok, thanks


----------



## Greek Boy

Even 1"x1" screen will not keep mice and snakes out. I would go with the slatted floor above a solid floor like Shadybug shows. You can walk on it and clean easily like he shows in his posts. Great method for solid floor lofts. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## PigeonVilla

Greek Boy said:


> Even 1"x1" screen will not keep mice and snakes out. I would go with the slatted floor above a solid floor like Shadybug shows. You can walk on it and clean easily like he shows in his posts. Great method for solid floor lofts. Yours in sport- Nick..


 if your going to used wood floor grills I would suggest that you use hard wood ,it is much better then pine to make your poo scraping go much smoother or else your just going to tear up your slats .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Allthough hard wood would work, I would cost a lot more., I have had mine for almost 5 years and there fine. When i power wash them they look look new. I use a 12" drywall trowel to scrap with. You don't dig the scraper in you just drag it across the top.The poop flakes right off.


----------



## shahzeb

I am putting it inside the loft 

so no need to worry rats or something i think......

I just wanted to know if its okay to use it or not

it wont hurt pigeons feet or anything....

Guys thank u for you replies.


----------



## shahzeb

APF_LOFT said:


> i use it. it pretty cool no need for clean


Thanks Alot mate....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

If the holes are smaller than 1" x 1" its ok for them to walk on.


----------



## APF_LOFT

the mesh of my wire is 1x1 and its ok for them to walk on. small size mesh will trap poop.


----------



## APF_LOFT

Greek Boy said:


> Even 1"x1" screen will not keep mice and snakes out. I would go with the slatted floor above a solid floor like Shadybug shows. You can walk on it and clean easily like he shows in his posts. Great method for solid floor lofts. Yours in sport- Nick..


you are wrong here. so you think slatted floor keep out snake and mice look at the spacing of that slatted floor i think it is 1"x7" compare to 1x1 wire mesh.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You are wrong, Read what Greekboy said. quote: Even 1"x1" screen will not keep mice and snakes out. I would go with the slatted floor above a solid floor like Shadybug shows.
I have 1" x 1" wire in my quarintine pen and it is hard for them to walk on. I used it because there not in there long.


----------



## APF_LOFT

what about the slatted floor it safe for them to walk on?


----------



## Greek Boy

Slatted floor is used 4-5 inches above a solid floor. There is no opening under the slatted floor for anything to enter. The droppings fall thru onto a solid floor and are collected on a catch board or tray of some sought.-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the floor










This is the board you pull out and clean.









Just the board








Without the board or floor. Shows the removable rail that holds the floor


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Everything in its place


----------



## billyr70

I use 3/4 expanded metal for my floor. Works great for me and the poo falls through with no problems.


----------



## ductape

the wire mesh in the OP is called "hardware cloth" in the US and is also available down to 1/4" dimension. This expanded steel above also looks good and is most likely stonger than many of the hardware cloths (which are also usually quite durable) but the expanded steel will cost a bit more. There is also an expanded aluminum available as a lathe for stucco and light concrete application that might be looked at.


----------



## almondman

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Everything in its place


Great system! And it all closes tight enough to prevent drafts? What are the dimensions of the floor?


----------



## Greek Boy

Mr. Shadybug loft has a tutorial on how to build a slatted floor on the first page about 15 posts down. It provides all you need to know from what size slatts, dowels, and how high from bottom floor. Very informative. Good luck-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The size is 3' x 6'


----------



## almondman

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The size is 3' x 6'


Thank you! Nice!


----------



## shahzeb

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This is the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the board you pull out and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the board or floor. Shows the removable rail that holds the floor


What if u make me one

And i will pay you mate??

Looks to hard to me to be honest.


----------



## APF_LOFT

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This is the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the board you pull out and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the board or floor. Shows the removable rail that holds the floor


i think the pigeons will always be jumping in this kind of floor.


----------



## Greek Boy

These kind of floors have been used for many years by some of the best pigeon men in our sport in U.S., Belgium, Holland, Netherlands, and Germany. They are sold by loft manufacturers around the world as well as most supply stores.-Nick..


----------



## TylerBro

i have part of this floor in my loft ... and they walk fine on it .. i have it under my perches so no touch poo...


----------



## lebanon pigeon

APF_LOFT said:


> i use it. it pretty cool no need for clean


whats the space between the grids?


----------



## APF_LOFT

the mesh size is 1x1 inch


----------



## billyr70

APF_LOFT said:


> the mesh size is 1x1 inch


I know of a lot of people that use 1x1 and it works great for them.


----------

